# Brake disc protection.



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a bit of an odd question I know, but I've just fitted some new Brembo discs all round and unlike tthe OEM discs for my car the hub section of the disc isn't painted. Now, at the moment I think the look of the unpainted discs looks really smart however, I know this won't last long and so wanted to try and use some kind of anti corrosion sealant to preserve the look.

I've had a look at the Bilthamber website and most of their anti corrosion treatments are brown when cured. Now the Autobalm would obviously cure transparent and add some genuine corrosion protection which is perfect but it is really designed for painted finishes. So would Autobalm work on bare metal or is there anything else that I could use?

Cheers.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just spray paint them with a matt grey primer.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You could paint them, but the autobalm is stated to protect bare metal and is advised for such as stone chips could be worth a punt.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Just spray paint them with a matt grey primer.


I like the bare metal look. Plus now that the discs are on the car I don't want to spray them in situ as I doubt the finish will be that good.

Saw on the Elite car care website that Autobalm is also suitable for bare metal. Will give it a try.

Cheers.


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Big electrical wholesalers do cold galvanizing sprays (grey) ideal for the job.

Or brush on fosroc galvafroid.


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would also like to know the answer to this question, I saw on a detailers website a product that they applied to the brake disc bells which removed all the corrosion and returned them to a clean metal look, but have no idea what it was. Does anybody know?


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> I would also like to know the answer to this question, I saw on a detailers website a product that they applied to the brake disc bells which removed all the corrosion and returned them to a clean metal look, but have no idea what it was. Does anybody know?


Look on the Bilthamber website. The stuff you are talking about is a rust converter. It chemically changes the rust into metal, its pretty amazing stuff. Once treated with this product, Hydrate I think its called, you need to protect the surface with either paint or something like Autobalm as i'm looking to do.


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hydrate 80 doesn't like heat. I doubt any wax will last long with extreme brake temperatures, brake dust and salt spray. High temp paint is the only answer in my opinion.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

vecbtb said:


> Hydrate 80 doesn't like heat. I doubt any wax will last long with extreme brake temperatures, brake dust and salt spray. High temp paint is the only answer in my opinion.


Good point, hadn't considered that. How hot do you reackon the brake discs get?


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

twissler said:


> Good point, hadn't considered that. How hot do you reackon the brake discs get?


Not sure, but standard Brake pads are designed to go up to at least 300 degrees celsius.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

You can get any number of rust removers from DIY stores, or Halfrauds. Jenalite etc.

My brembos went rusty round the hubs within a few days. I'm going to paint them at some point with high temperature paint.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

I doubt any wax or selant will last more than few weeks in that area.

Hammerite smooth for £6 a tin will do the job. perhaps not the clear coat you want but it holds up to the temperature, is resilient to rust. guide i used here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178927
Another option is a zinc primer that some have used to good affect.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

mishy said:


> I doubt any wax or selant will last more than few weeks in that area.
> 
> Hammerite smooth for £6 a tin will do the job. perhaps not the clear coat you want but it holds up to the temperature, is resilient to rust. guide i used here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178927
> Another option is a zinc primer that some have used to good affect.


Yeah that looks quite good actually, a big imporvement on the unpainted brakes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Brembo actually do a "ready painted" version of a lot of their discs, the product code normally ends with .11 - the middle part and edges of the disc are in grey primer. I have some on my MINI, they look a lot better than the normal unpainted ones. :thumb:

The pdf at the bottom of the page shows which ones they do.

http://www.brembo.com/ENG/AfterMarketBrakes/Discs/ProductsPainted.htm

HTH


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Veedub18 said:


> Brembo actually do a "ready painted" version of a lot of their discs, the product code normally ends with .11 - the middle part and edges of the disc are in grey primer. I have some on my MINI, they look a lot better than the normal unpainted ones. :thumb:
> 
> The pdf at the bottom of the page shows which ones they do.
> 
> ...


Only .10 and .20 for my car, can't see any mention of painted bells.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

twissler said:


> Only .10 and .20 for my car, can't see any mention of painted bells.


Try here, maybe they have released some new ones.

http://www.apbrakediscs.co.uk/

Once you find your cars model and part number, if it has a version ending .11 it is painted. I've heard Brembo are doing a lot more painted ones as they become more popular


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

Or just paint you own Brembo's as I did ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201688&page=2


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

vecbtb said:


> Or just paint you own Brembo's as I did ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201688&page=2


That's a good write up and the discs look great.

Nice job :thumb:


----------

